# Ethernet Controller Problem



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

I joined this forum to help me with this problem that I had for a long time and i decided it is time I try to get this to work. A while ago I decided to Install Windows XP 64-bit version or something like that. After that, I could never get Internet Connection. I went into the device manager and under "Other Devices" was Ethernet Controller with a Question Mark and an Exclamation mark with it. When I open its properties, it says the driver is not installed. At the time I thought it was a problem with the Version of Windows I installed so I deleted everything on my HD and Re-installed Windows XP SP2 to just find me with the same problem. It is really starting to annoy me becuase I now have no Internet on this computer so I can't update Windows and things of that nature. Also, when I go into Ethernet Controller Properties, there is a button that says Reinstall Driver but that just leads it to asking me to searh for it on the internet... 

Is there anything that I can do to fix this?
Thanks

-DV


----------



## Mountainman8687 (Jun 11, 2008)

i would try getting the drivers from the manufacturers website and installing them that way(using a computer with internet access)


----------



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

Drivers from what manufacterer though? I wish I knew what drivers to get but I am confused with what to search for exaclty.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What Brand/Model is the PC? . . 

If it is not a brand PC, you can run the Unknown Device Identifier to ID the network card 
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you.

When I open up Unknown Device Identifier 6.01, is starts off with an error box that states "I/O error 105." and when I click "OK", it opens up the program. I have no clue how to get this to work. It just has a a few options that lead me to nothing like Print, Save, Exit, Detect Now (which just closes the program), Find Driver (which tells me to select a device title) and that's about it. Am I missing something with this program?


EDIT: Also, where all the text should be that should show my devices and etc is not there, it is empty.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You may have some other problems as well . . Try Everest . . I don't find that it does as good a job of identifying devices without the drivers loaded but worth a try

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr said:


> What Brand/Model is the PC? . .


----------



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, I'll try that. Thanks.

Question: What Brand/Model is your Computer?

Answer: My Uncle built the computer several years ago so it has no brand.


----------



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, so I tried the Everest Program and I did report and I looked in it and searched Ethernet. It brought me to a section in the report called "PCI / PnP Network". It contained this:

ULi/ALi M5263 Fast Ethernet Controller PCI 

Then later on in the report there was this:

[ULi/ALi M5263 Fast Ethernet Controller ]

Device Properties:

Device Description - ULi/ALi M5263 Fast​
Ethernet Controller:

Bus Type - PCI
Bus / Device / Function - 0 / 17 / 0
Device ID - 10B9-5263
Subsystem ID - 1849-5263
Device Class - 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision - 40
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions - Not Supported​
Device Features:

66 MHz Operation - Not Supported
Bus Mastering - Enabled​
Is this anything? Is this the type of Ethernet Controller I have?

Also, I took a screen of my Desktop with Device Manager, Ethernet Controller Properties and Unknown Device Indentifier so you know what I am looking at exactly:

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/1377/desktopbm0.jpg


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You need more drivers than just the network . . look again at Everest report and tell us the brand and model of the Motherboard. You may have difficulty finding 64 bit drivers if the mother board is very old.


----------



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright, I looked it up and here is the Motherboard info:

Motherboard:

CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 3700+​
Motherboard Name ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 1 AGP, 1 Future CPU Port, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)​
Motherboard Chipset ULi/ALi M1689, AMD Hammer​
System Memory 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)​
BIOS Type AMI (11/01/05)​ 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)​
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)​
Is this the information that you are looking for? Also, you said something about the drivers and 64 bit. Can't it be 32?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You will have to look for a model number on the board . . here is the asrocks support site. Once you know your board model, you can navigate to all the drivers for it.

Start with the Chipset driver, then the others in any order. You can download them on the pc you are using now and copy to flash drive or burn to CD to install on the other pc.

http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?c=939


----------



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am sorry if I am a pain. How do I find out my board model? 

Is this what you mean by Chipset?

Motherboard Chipset - ULi/ALi M1689, AMD Hammer


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

scope51791 said:


> I am sorry if I am a pain. How do I find out my board model? *Look around on the Board for a set of numbers/letters that match those on the asrckks site*
> 
> Is this what you mean by Chipset?
> 
> ...


----------



## scope51791 (Jul 6, 2008)

simpswr said:


> I am sorry if I am a pain. How do I find out my board model? *Look around on the Board for a set of numbers/letters that match those on the asrckks site*


Wait... Are you saying that you want me to open up my computer and look around the motherboard? 

Also, I went on that site where you directed me to a list of Chipsets and I came down to the one that matched mine. I went on the download list and I had no clue what I am to get... It just gives me a list of drivers and I don't know if I need any of them.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

scope51791 said:


> Wait... Are you saying that you want me to open up my computer and look around the motherboard? *Yes . . unless you know the Motherboard Model . . you will need that to get to the right drivers*
> 
> Also, I went on that site where you directed me to a list of Chipsets and I came down to the one that matched mine. I went on the download list and I had no clue what I am to get... It just gives me a list of drivers and I don't know if I need any of them.
> 
> ...


----------

